
7 Things You Didn't Know About Chatroulette's 17-Year-Old Russian Founder - sl911
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/05/10/businessinsider-7-things-you-didnt-know-about-chatroulettes-17-year-old-russian-founder-2010-5.DTL
======
iamdave
I kind of hate it for this kid, here he's got a great idea in his hands, and
he (possibly) has no idea how much in the opposite direction this site will
take in 5 years the minute he starts getting wined and dined by investors.

